# campsite near eder dam



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does any 1 know good sites near the edeer dam and the mohner dam only have a week off on 1st sept and direction to get to them


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Can't help with campsites but theres two good stellplatze within walking distance of both Dams..

>Hemfurth-Edersee<

>Mohnesee-Koerbecke<

Pete


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We just stayed at the Hemfurth stellplatz a couple of weeks ago.

A very pleasant stellplatz and a reasonable walk to the Eder dam which has a visitor centre. Also nearby at the Eon generating plant there is a rack/cable railway up to the top of the hill. It runs alongside the water pipes for the hydroelectric power station.

A cheerful lady comes round to collect the parking fee in the evenings. I believe it costs more for longer vans over 8 m.

(will add a review soon-ish)  

The stellplatz listed in the Bordatlas at the other end of Edersee by the National Park centre is just the carpark for a massive campsite on the main road which was absolutely heaving as it was the Friday of one of the many bank holiday weekends they have in May. We drove round to another pleasant stellplatz at Bad Wildungen.

Steve


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

here you find 4 Stellplatz in that area , try to find the town of Korbach and Marburg
on this map (eder-dam is somewhat south of Korbach)and enlarge area by double-klicking...

Jan

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/stellplatz-deutschland-plz3.php


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If you are happy with a wildcamping spot near the Mohnedam there is one where we stayed a few weeks ago.

It is a grass carpark (free) in a rural setting and we were the only ones there. No restrictions on overnight except tents and fires.

To find it drive eastwards past the north end of the dam, past a restaurant by the lakeside on your right, uphill slope, right bend, left slow bend, then Parking sign on left (about 1km from dam)- looks like a lane going uphill. After 100m it opens into CP on left.Entrance is one way, so exit is at far end. 

Geoff

P.S Joke against myself - we found it by accident; driving back from UK, saw 'lake' (unnamed) on road map; thought might be nice for nightstop, then realised it was Mohnesee. It was quite evocative standing between the twin towers and imagining 617's Lancasters at 60' over the water.


----------

